# It's Coming December 14 and 15 2013



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

All of you Experts, Newcomers, and those that are somewhere in between! If you want to learn about Bird Placement, make plans to attend! If you have seen setups in trials that were not up to par this year, make plans to attend! Great opportunity to give back constructively to the Retriever Sport!


Retriever Field Trial Judging Clinic Sponsored by the Virginia Retriever Benefit Inc
Securing Grounds For Your Dog's Future

Held at the New Kent Forestry Conference Center, in Providence Forge, Virginia

•	Date Saturday and Sunday, December 14 & 15, 2013

•	Time 8:30 am- 8:00 pm Saturday
8:30 am- 1:00 pm Sunday

Lunch and Dinner included on Saturday
Cost $100.00 

This clinic is designed for all experience levels of field trial participants. It will feature a mix of classroom discussion and hands on field demonstrations and set ups. Topics will include:
•	Test Design- Minor Stakes and All-Age
•	Evaluation of Dog Work-Marking and Blinds
•	Logistics of a Well Managed Judging Experience

The Judges Panel will consisit of Judges that have had :High Point Derby Dogs, National Amateur Qualifiers/Finalists, National Open Qualifiers/Finalists and that have Judged Both the National Amateur and National Open Stakes.
More Details Soon.

David Barrow
President, Virginia Retriever Benefit Inc.
[email protected]


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Who is on your judges panel?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

ROFL..........

/Paul


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Our Judges Panel has been finalized.

Clint Joyner- Smithfield, NC
Lynn Yelton- Elkton, MD
Randy Whittaker- Petersburg, MI

More details next week.
David Barrow


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

David Barrow said:


> Our Judges Panel has been finalized.
> 
> Clint Joyner- Smithfield, NC
> Lynn Yelton- Elkton, MD
> ...


Sounds like a great lineup David!


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Registration, lodging, and required materials are up on Entry Express under Seminars.

Please register early as there are a limited amount of seats.
David Barrow


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Sounds like a great seminar. Am trying to work my schedule to attend.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

There are 6 rooms available for rent at the New Kent Forestry Conference Center. The rooms are nice with two double beds, and each has it's own rest room/shower. These rooms will be reserved on a first come first pay basis. The cost to Clinic attendees is quite a bargin at $70.00 per night. Send me an email with how many nights you would like to stay, sign up for the clinic, then send a check to Mike Griffith VRB Treasurer for the number of nights you will be staying. I will post again once Mike has received check and the rooms are reserved. David Barrow [email protected]
Make Check payable to the Virginia Retriever Benefit Inc.
Mike Griffith
8512 Eastfair Ct.
Chesterfield, VA 23838


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

PM sent, thanks!


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Four Rooms Remaining.
David Barrow


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Wish these thing happened when it's NOT hunting season. I'll be shootin seaducks in Maine but would really like to attend as I hope to start running derby this spring and think it would be a big help in training for it.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry Labman, had to put it together when I could get the Judges Panel. 
Folks, the deadline is not until December 9, however, for planning purposes if you can sign up early it would be most helpful. (Ordering Judges Manuals)

David Barrow


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

A bump for this event. Only 3 weeks left to register for this event.


----------



## seemlykazoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for the info


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Not sure what is going on with EE. The seminar is still open until tonight. If you have trouble, you can call me at 804-512-9254, and I will still take them.

David Barrow


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

*EE*

Not sure what is going on with EE. The seminar is still open until tonight. If you have trouble, you can call me at 804-512-9254, and I will still take them.

David Barrow


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

The Clinic is a Go! If you wish to participate, but hate commitment, you can show up at the door.

David


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

The Clinic is a Go! If you wish to participate, but hate commitment, you can show up at the door.

David


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks to Everyone that Participated, and most importantly our Judges Panel! Thank you Clint, Lyn and Randy for making us all better handlers, trainers and judges. 
David Barrow


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks to Everyone that Participated, and most importantly our Judges Panel! Thank you Clint, Lyn and Randy for making us all better handlers, trainers and judges. 
David Barrow


----------

